# where I live (God help me)



## saticus (Mar 5, 2010)

An arrest for marijuana possession can haunt a person long after he or she has "paid his or her debt to society" and complied with all criminal penalties. This is particularly true in Florida where such "collateral consequences" are among the most severe in the country. For example, residents in the Sunshine State convicted of marijuana charges may lose their eligibility to:

Live in public housing,
Adopt a child or be a foster parent,
Vote,
Sit on juries,
Possess a firearm, or
Receive student financial aid​Those holding professional licenses, permits, or certifications can lose their very right to earn a living. Nursing, accounting, real estate, contracting and other licensing boards, for example, may revoke or suspend professional certifications and licenses based on drug convictions. Many government and private employers have blanket policies against hiring people with such convictions. In some cases one can also lose ones drivers license or have ones driving privileges suspended.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 5, 2010)

Man thats harsh!!!

Glad I am a Canuck!!! We have penalties as well but I dont believe anywere neer that bad!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea man I live in florida also and I find this stuff to be all to true. Where I used to live a friend couldn't get a job because he was convicted for having a few plants. He spent 6months in the local prison for I think 4-6 plants but I can't remember the exact total. Now he works construction with his dad cause his dad was the only one that hired him after his conviction. 

I hate growing here personally. Every time you hear a siren or see cops outside your place you get paranoid. But gotta break a few rules if you ever wanna see change.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Man thats harsh!!!
> 
> Glad I am a Canuck!!! We have penalties as well but I dont believe anywere neer that bad!!
> 
> Cheers!!!



Your so lucky man. I'm half canadian and have family all throughout the providences and love going up their every time I can. Sux though the only place I don't have fam is in B.C. just my luck right. I'm still a little upset over the olympics but that was an amazing game and the canadian inside me was still happy afterwards lol so all in good sport.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks us cunucks deserved the olympic successes we achieved! Lets face it they are the Winter games and you dont get Winter like us Canucks. Well I guess your Alaskins! Anyways not bragging or trying to rub it in but if its your culture you should do well. Just like a canadian Cricket team being but together. Its not realy our sport or background so we shouldnt do as well as the countries that have it as a main sport.

Cheers!!!


----------



## ishnish (Mar 5, 2010)

saticus said:
			
		

> residents in the Sunshine State convicted of marijuana charges may lose their eligibility to:
> Live in public housing,
> Adopt a child or be a foster parent,
> Vote,
> ...



but you can still be a worthless drunk and retain all these privileges...  even if you kill someone in a DWI...

if i'm wrong, please let me know.  i would love to hear it.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 5, 2010)

One thing to suggest....

Move!

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh Oh i just remembered its against the rules to talk about sport here!!
Sorry Hick Sorry!!!


I stopped right now, as i run from the lightning bolts decending from the clouds!!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

saticus said:
			
		

> An arrest for marijuana possession can haunt a person long after he or she has "paid his or her debt to society" and complied with all criminal penalties. This is particularly true in Florida where such "collateral consequences" are among the most severe in the country. For example, residents in the Sunshine State convicted of marijuana charges may lose their eligibility to:
> Live in public housing,
> Adopt a child or be a foster parent,
> Vote,
> ...



ALL the same consequences apply in the state of TX as well. 
A MJ conviction is an automatic drivers license suspension for six mo. and you can't get auto ins for two yrs after that unless you file a SR22(?) form which of course costs more as well.....

HOWEVER - Many TX felons don't realize that you do not permanently loose your right to vote.... ONLY while on probation or parole. Once your sentence is over, you can legally vote again. I didn't learn this until ten yrs after I had completed my probation. 

Do your own research for your state.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 5, 2010)

at least you get out of jury duty:headbang2:


----------



## greenfriend (Mar 5, 2010)

jeeeeeez, to someone living in Oakland, smoking weed in Florida sounds as hard as having a beer in Saudi Arabia


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> jeeeeeez, to someone living in Oakland, smoking weed in Florida sounds as hard as having a beer in Saudi Arabia


It's hard to imagine that we are a "United" States when we unite only for war.


----------



## cubby (Mar 5, 2010)

You could always move.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> jeeeeeez, to someone living in Oakland, smoking weed in Florida sounds as hard as having a beer in Saudi Arabia



It's not so much hard to get cause i'm never out and that stuff gets boated over all the time, it's more if the police do catch you with it your screwed or at least in a bad situation. Doesn't matter if your a small time grower or Pablo Escobar your getting treated the same way.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 6, 2010)

I hate to say this....but the people of your state are going to have to change things...tell your senators, and congressmen what you expect of them...

You could move...or you could stand up for what you believe in and be a part of the change.  It has to change...because it's unjust and every intelligent person that thinks about it for 20 seconds knows how unjust it is.

keep your head down...I bet we see some real change on this in the next 10 yrs....Tax payers are going to get sick of feeding and housing nonviolent drug offenders...I mean come on...lose your Social Security, or house non violent drug offenders (who by the way have free health care that you pay for)...but we are the ones that have to speak out.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 6, 2010)

wow very harsh for a minor crime per the government.


----------



## saticus (Mar 6, 2010)

I have joined a group trying to legalize medical mj here (I don't know if I'm allowed to mention the name or not) and hopefully we can change these stupid laws. Just last night, on channel 9 news, the attorney general said the current laws were too harsh and should be reviewed. I cannot sit idly by and watch my wife deteriorate knowing there is a medicine out there that will help her and countless others like her. I read and hear the stories and my heart breaks. How can our congressional leaders, both state and federal, be so cruel? It makes me so angry I could just spit!


----------



## saticus (Mar 6, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> You could always move.


yeah, i could let the government bullies push me off my land, but i come from a long line of rather fiesty, stuborn people ( german/irish ), and i don't feel like moving.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 6, 2010)

The South is full of Old Cantakerous Bible Thupping Farts who will never allow Pot to become legal. Untill all the old *** Politians are out of office,,NOTHING will change in the South.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 6, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> The South is full of Old Cantakerous Bible Thupping Farts who will never allow Pot to become legal. Untill all the old *** Politians are out of office,,NOTHING will change in the South.



I'd hate to say ur right but that's the way things are looking. But who knows man things are slowly changing around here. We were a blue state for the first time in a long time this past election. I don't want to get into politics though as it is against the rules anyway. We need someone fresh and new into office but so many old people live here that don't want change to begin with. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 6, 2010)

I love living in Oregon. No stress, very few bible thumpers and their is alway green on the horizon. You should move here.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

Alaska weather beats east coast anytime!  except maybe November through February...


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2010)

saticus said:
			
		

> yeah, i could let the government bullies push me off my land, but i come from a long line of rather fiesty, stuborn people ( german/irish ), and i don't feel like moving.


:rofl: i know exactly what you mean man! i'm the kind of people who can't get employed cuz i hate to be competing with other people to appear better to some superior fat bastard! like rats in a cage, if you're this type, then just hang on there, worst thing is you'll get in a lil fight with the state, not much they could do with someone who choses his dignity over some worthless "benefits" try not let them ever jail you tho, stay safe


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 7, 2010)

living in the south is great, except for the back-assward blue laws and the political leanings of anti-progression in order to keep a 'constichincy' happy. Beautiful land full of sometimes wary but very polite people. I'll never leave Virginia, i just wish the politicians were a little more daring.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sinisterhand said:
			
		

> I love living in Oregon. No stress, very few bible thumpers and their is alway green on the horizon. You should move here.


 
gotta love oregon! i live in the southern part and its beautiful, never seen or even heard of mexican weed here (I'd imagine people wouldnt take very kindly to it at all, probly would get violent)
its sad that bible thumpers are so brainwashed. most of them think Jesus was a Christian 
 if God had "his" way, we would all be growing mass amounts of hemp and cannabis to save the world that our fascist government cares little about.

i just saw on the news about an hour ago that iran has come out publicly about 9/11 being staged as an excuse to invade afghanistan.

crazy **** brahs...life's too short to trip out about unjust laws. 
  :48:


----------



## viper (Mar 7, 2010)

saticus said:
			
		

> An arrest for marijuana possession can haunt a person long after he or she has "paid his or her debt to society" and complied with all criminal penalties. This is particularly true in Florida where such "collateral consequences" are among the most severe in the country. For example, residents in the Sunshine State convicted of marijuana charges may lose their eligibility to:
> 
> Live in public housing,
> Adopt a child or be a foster parent,
> ...


 
or you get threatened into becoming a police informant like 23 year old Rachel Hoffman
and then get murdered during a bungled drug sting .


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 7, 2010)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> gotta love oregon! i live in the southern part and its beautiful, never seen or even heard of mexican weed here (I'd imagine people wouldnt take very kindly to it at all, probly would get violent)
> its sad that bible thumpers are so brainwashed. most of them think Jesus was a Christian
> if God had "his" way, we would all be growing mass amounts of hemp and cannabis to save the world that our fascist government cares little about.
> 
> ...



Southern Oregon might just be the bomb like you state here.... However, shut your crap trap about Christians. You think Christians don't smoke or grow? If I were within arms length of some ignorant arrogant jack who spouted this dribble, I'd be hard pressed to refrain from slappin the feces out of such a person.

This is why we don't discuss religion on this forum.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Southern Oregon might just be the bomb like you state here.... *However, shut your crap trap about Christians*. You think Christians don't smoke or grow? If I were within arms length of some ignorant arrogant jack who spouted this dribble, I'd be hard pressed to refrain from *slappin the feces out of such a person*.
> 
> This is why we don't discuss religion on this forum.


 
Now thats funny.. Thought Chistians were supposed to me more Passive.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 7, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Now thats funny.. Thought Chistians were supposed to me more Passive.



Yet another myth about Christians. 
Now where did I leave my truck and my gun? (JK)


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 7, 2010)

I can't leave FL.  It's too much fun watching you guys shovel snow and freeze for 6 months every year :hubba:

By the way, I predict this thread is toast


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Yet another myth about Christians.
> Now where did I leave my truck and my gun? (JK)


 
Thats even funnier. Least ya got a since of humor.

And by the way,,,Its all Myth to me.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 7, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Thats even funnier. Least ya got a since of humor.
> 
> And by the way,,,Its *all* Myth to me.



At least you can't be accused of discriminating.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> At least you can't be accused of discriminating.


 
:hubba: :bong:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Now thats funny.. Thought Chistians were supposed to me more Passive.


 
alot seem to forget that there is an old testiment to...that whole book is full of nothing but slapping the feces out of others!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 10, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Southern Oregon might just be the bomb like you state here.... However, shut your crap trap about Christians. You think Christians don't smoke or grow? If I were within arms length of some ignorant arrogant jack who spouted this dribble, I'd be hard pressed to refrain from slappin the feces out of such a person.
> 
> This is why we don't discuss religion on this forum.


 
i didnt mean to offend you, i was simply saying that jesus was not a christian, due to the fact that christianity was founded because of him...after his death...
 im a christian myself, and im very spiritualy content.
once again. didnt mean to offend...sorry...eace:
 :48:


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2010)

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> i didnt mean to offend you, i was simply saying that jesus was not a christian, due to the fact that christianity was founded because of him...after his death...
> im a christian myself, and im very spiritualy content.
> once again. didnt mean to offend...sorry...eace:
> :48:



Thanks for coming back to clarify. I'm really glad to hear this. Sorry for the hate mail. And I'm sorry I burned down your house..... and I'll bring back your dog..... tomorrow for sure. 
:48:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 10, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hate mail. And I'm sorry I burned down your house..... and I'll bring back your dog..... tomorrow for sure.
> :48:



Man, i wanna party with OldHippieChick!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Man, i wanna party with OldHippieChick!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cubby (Mar 10, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Man, i wanna party with OldHippieChick!


 


   Why?, She'll slap the feeces out of you then steal your dog and burn down your house. (I'd like her to party with my nieghbors, I'd like to buy thier lot...LOL)


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 10, 2010)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Man, i wanna party with OldHippieChick!





			
				cubby said:
			
		

> Why?, She'll slap the feeces out of you then steal your dog and burn down your house. (I'd like her to party with my nieghbors, I'd like to buy thier lot...LOL)


When you get passion like that working _for_ ya...well,.. let the good times roll! :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Thanks for coming back to clarify. I'm really glad to hear this. Sorry for the hate mail. And I'm sorry I burned down your house..... and I'll bring back your dog..... tomorrow for sure.
> :48:


 

HippieChick is cool.
 Me, I dont care what PPL believe in. I believe what I see,,and even then I want more proof. 
From Stardust I came,,,and to Stardust I shall return. AND thats OK to me. I am living for today,,and loving every minute of it..
To me its funny,, that Humans think that out of all the living Organisms on this Planet,,they think they are supposed to live AGAIN,, in a better place. Living at all,,is Heaven to me,,UNTILL it becomes a Hell.:ignore:


----------

